# My B14 at HIN (Boston)



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## licklemanbklyn2g3 (Jan 15, 2004)

did you win any trophy's?


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

You shoulda two-toned the interior man... IMO. :thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jay, love how the car turned out. :thumbup: 

And ya never got back to me about the trunk panel. :-/


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

hey man i was there at HIN in boston and i didn't see your car there where about was it near?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1slowZ said:


> hey man i was there at HIN in boston and i didn't see your car there where about was it near?


behind the drag car and theblack cobalt


----------

